# Where can I find our LATCH weight limit?



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I read recently that LATCH systems have different weight limits depending on the car, year, and model. Well, DD is 3.5, and about 32 lbs., but with her honking seat she is over the 40 lb. mark I saw mentioned for some LATCH systems online.

I went into my owner's manual looking for a weight limit and came up with nothing. Just a discussion of how to find the LATCH connectors. (2008 Acura RDX). Then I went to my hubby's car and checked his and found a similar lack of weight limit for the LATCH system (2008 Subaru Legacy).

Any body know where I can find that info? I want DD strapped in safe, and right now she is riding LATCH in both vehicles. I don't want to find out the hard way that I should have switched her to belted mount due to weight. And since I'm a safety freak, and my precious cargo is likely to be in 5 point restraint 'till age 6, she's bound to hit the limit at some point (assuming there is one!). Thanks!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Acura: 40 pounds based on weight of child only
Subaru: 60 pounds, weight of child and seat together


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks a ton! I was so frustrated trying to find that info.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

gah! there's a latch weight limit?????:??????? what???????????????????? what happens when your kid is over the latch weight limit? do you use the seat belt?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes: seatbelts can hold 350# men.


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

Chickabiddy, where do you find that info? (I need to find out for my Civic and Grandma's Focus...)


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a manual that lists all LATCH limits (although most I have memorized by now). I use it a lot at carseat checks.

Honda: 40#, weight of child only.
Ford: 48#, weight of child only.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

I had totally forgotten about this. We drive a Mazda5 and DS is about 50 lbs. And- his radian is hard to install with the seatbelt.
URGHURGHURGH

thanks for the info.


----------



## i*wish (May 4, 2004)

Is there any way you could look up the volvo xc90 for me?? we have a 2004.
I was just coming on here to post how aggravated I am with my Britax frontier + trying to install it. It's really really really difficult for us and we often have to take it out to put the seats down for lugging stuff. I'm so annoyed with it and the "long belt" or "short belt" path...can never seem to get it right either way. The manual for the seat says that if you can't figure out your individual car's LATCH limit to go with 40#.... I called the volvo dealership and no one could figure it out for me (no word on it in the manual either). I'm seriously considering selling this seat and getting another nautilus.......


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mazda: no limit stated. It defers to the carseat limit. What year is your Mazda and what is the date of manufacture of your carseat?

Volvo: no limit stated. It also defers to the carseat limit, which as you know, is 40# for the Britax Frontier.


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks chickabiddy!!!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Chicabiddy- It's a Mazda5, 2007. The carseat is a radian 65, and I think it's a 2006 or 2007 DOM
Thanks!


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Chickabiddy--Thanks for this information! I have a 2002 Saab with Radian65s. What are the limits? Thanks!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Radian65 (not Radian65SL): 48#

Mazda: defers to the carseat manufacturer (so 48# for the Radian65)

Saab: 48#


----------



## i*wish (May 4, 2004)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Radian65 (not Radian65SL): 48#

Mazda: defers to the carseat manufacturer (so 48# for the Radian65)

Saab: 48#

You're awesome







Thanks!


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Can you handle one more? Graco Nautilus in a 2001 Toyota Rav 4. DD is 39 lbs, so if the limit is 40, I need to switch soon!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Toyota: defers to carseat manufacturer
Nautilus: 48#


----------



## katieroo (Apr 12, 2009)

Is the Honda limit for all Hondas or just the civic? I have an odyssey


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

40# for all Hondas and Acuras.


----------

